# Anybody out there?



## trailwalkerjulie (Oct 19, 2012)

So, I've been sick for 10 days but today feel great!! What is goin on in the woods of Ohio? Its too quiet on this board now! 
@scott- only you would chose the stinkhorn for your avatar!! Lol! I still havent taken time to change mine! You pullin in any shrooms?
@ant- hows the family? When are we goin to try your smoked bologna?
@cindy-glad to see your out there!
@earthwalker40-did you find a job yet?
Come on everyone, roll call!


----------



## cm shrooms (Oct 17, 2012)

@Julie glad you are feeling better! The board is quiet :-? ....Was nice to get out for a few and thank you! Roll Call....Here! :-D lol
@Scott thanks for the incouragement on the Shrooms I found! Pray you are doing well my friend!
@Pedro thanks for response of the Shrooms I found! What are you into these days?!
@All where is everyone? Or have they not all made it to the New Board? Is too quiet...but Julie is back! Look Out! 
:-D no affense Julie. :wink: You just know how to get them fella's a going!!!! Glad you are back! 
Good Luck to All on Any Kind of Hunt! Be Safe!

CM Shrooms ~Greene Co.~
Cindy


----------



## trailwalkerjulie (Oct 19, 2012)

@cindy- no offense taken! Glad to hear from ya! I guess the boys are too busy playing with their guns to come online and brag about what they killed!!!! Lmbo!!! Well girlfriend, i got the last blewit of the year probly! Will figure out pix when i get to work and post a few! Glad you are doin well! Maybe we are the only survivors? You know women ARE stronger than men....


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

All Im still here just havent been out in awile.
Julie glad to hear youre feeling better.You missed out had the bologna last week.Big hit again.
CM thanks for youre support of the Vets.Now Im gona go get a free meal from one of the restaurants that offer them todaay.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh forgot think how this board will start blowing up in just a couple months!


----------



## trailwalkerjulie (Oct 19, 2012)

@ant-hey buddy!!! glad you are doin well!!! thank you for serving our great country!!! sorry i missed the bologna tho! ;( how is 902 doin? having any luck with oysters? i only found one very nice clump. very hard to spot with the colors!! but i love the texture of them! i still havent eaten any...thought i would not be sick for a while first! :wink:


----------



## trailwalkerjulie (Oct 19, 2012)

so, here are the oysters i found before i got sick. i was able to dehydrate them all. they were BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## trailwalkerjulie (Oct 19, 2012)

my last blewit....


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

Went out yesterday and found wha we missed 2 weeks ago should have gone back as there were fresher oysters up some from the creek but I have pounds frozen/preserved nice to xcercise the legs, glad you are still finding blewits julie. Haven't seen one sine late summer.


----------



## trailwalkerjulie (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## trailwalkerjulie (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## trailwalkerjulie (Oct 19, 2012)

@scott-well hey shroomdawg!!!! did you get my message the other day? glad you are still out there! i miss ya bro!!! wish i had know bout the blewit shortage as there are 4 leaf piles my neighbors have going just inside the woods which have produced about 24 or so blewits! that one above (sorry for the duplicate) is probly the last one, but who knows? i had to brush the newly fallen leaves off it to find it! how is Mom? what is the trick to finding these gorgeous oysters? whats new?


----------



## trailwalkerjulie (Oct 19, 2012)

anybody seen such a bizarre shroom before? found 3 under oaks right before i got sick, so i didnt have a chance for a spore print as family threw em away. the gills were choc brown so i assume the spores are too. the pic of the "egg" is one of the shrooms just emerging from the ground.


----------



## jimh (Oct 21, 2012)

jimH fka rphret changed this with the new log on.
Julie glad you are better and back, glad you and Cindy are on this site to keep it civil.
Since last posting they have torn out the dam on the Scioto just south of my house. The river dropped about 2 and 1/2 feet, but it is running faster and clearer. Don't know what it will do to the killer carp haven't seen any lately. To my surprise found some what I guess were oysters on an old log that has been stuck on the river bank for years. Found an old beer bottle in really good shape from a company that went out of business in the 20's with prohibition.
Scott: during the slow down on this site I followed some of your posts, hope you don't mind, and learned of the Dayton Gem and Mineral Society. This is where my interest really is. Need to send you some picture of my Trilobites and Brachiopods collected in the late 60's and early 70's in Sylvania, Ohio when quarries let you collect on weekends. Are there any of these quarries any more? Or are they all protecting their asses with no trespassing?
Lastly to my brothers from Ft Belvoir happy Veterans Day.


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

@jimH I am honored and all active quarries require a permit to gather gems and minerals which requires a short half day training course. I know the field trip coordinator for the Dayton G and M is planning a safety course this winter and will let you know if you want to wander over this way. I want to be certified as well as certifiable, LOL. Duff's quarry which is somewhere up by you is known for it's gem quality pyrite and peacock pyrite but certification is needed to cross the gate. Happy veteran's day to you and congrats on the oyster find. They are taking out low head dams here and improving the overall water quality and fish populations around Dayton with more planned downtown to allow for better access to the public as well. The beer bottle find makes me chuckle as I have so many "artifacts" from shroom gathering at my apt. that it looks like I am hoarder, I was watching "American Pickers" the other night and they bought 2 "Wet your Whistle" signs and while with julie this year, I threw a partial bottle in the mushroom gathering bucket. I was thirsty when I found it and that made it worse.....


----------



## trailwalkerjulie (Oct 19, 2012)

@jimh-hey there!! SO glad to hear from you!!!!!! sorry bout the dam but glad the river is clear! :lol: i LOVE old stuff and find lots of diff things in the woods frequently! have found 2 prohibition bottles in the woods ( 2 diff places and times) and recently i think i found pieces of an old still (really old). can you post some pix? i also like rocks (you are a rock hound)


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

@julie, I just checked phone as it isn't good at letting me know of voice mail unless I check it, while at work I receive many and sometimes on weekends ringer is off or am dead zones. Glad you are feeling better too sis. Maybe after Washington and Colorado had it's say, you can get some relief from your symptoms with a little consideration by Ohio voters someday soon.
@jimH my email is [email protected] if you would like to discuss things off board.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

getting a really good rain but I think lows at night will be to cold to fruit much.
Jim great find on the bottle.If you can post pic I would love to see it.


----------



## trailwalkerjulie (Oct 19, 2012)

me too Jim!!!


----------



## trailwalkerjulie (Oct 19, 2012)

@scott- well lets go get that "wet your whistle" bottle! :lol:


----------



## jimh (Oct 21, 2012)

@Scott I remember your Whistle bottle picture from last Spring. Showed it to my son he didn't have a clue. One of my favorites in the 40's and 50's. Would send a picture of the bottle I found but am having trouble with my copy and paste, waiting for my son to come over or call India for help. The bottle I found was a pale light green with the letters KS on the side and KUEBELER STANG SANDUSKY OHIO on the bottom. Looked it up and found out my priceless bottle is selling for $5.00 on E-Bay. My question is where has it been hiding for the past 90 years,and Sandusky is in the wrong water shed.
Let me know about the quarry permit class.


----------



## jimh (Oct 21, 2012)

@julie Have you ever been to Something Special in Westerville?


----------



## trailwalkerjulie (Oct 19, 2012)

@jim-i dont think i have been to something special. what type of store is it? is it located in the historic uptown district?


----------



## scott c (Oct 17, 2012)

@jimH, I sure will and shoot me an email. If you are on Facebook I will friend you and get you into a nice group of rock, artifact, gem and fossil junkies. A great group. Doug is owner of this sub group with folks from all over the world participating. I even have my own private group Fun Guys and Fun Gals, kind of quiet now but about 50 strong! Yeah the bottle is broke but I remember it as a kid or maybe Dad talking about it Wet your Whistle. I just found it ironic that I would see the pickers buying 2 signs for it.
@CM Shrooms, thanks for the kind words and if there is always room in the bucket for the odd rock, fossil, anything unusual and ny golf ball collection is about to consume my dining room table LOL.
@julie I took the that "trash" out of one your woods, if you want the remains, let me know it is all yours sis! I try to be a good steward and pick up as much trash as possible, some woods are hopeless but I put a dent in it. Some of it is still in the back of my light blue pick up today!


----------



## jimh (Oct 21, 2012)

@ julie Something Special Gems and minerals 185 Old County Line Rd Tues - Sat 10A - 6P


----------



## trailwalkerjulie (Oct 19, 2012)

@jim- i have never been but have heard of it. My sis bought my neice at nice trilobite from there! I need to get over there!!!


----------



## trailwalkerjulie (Oct 19, 2012)

@jimh- i went to something special today. Its a great shop!! They seem to have some of everything there. Thank you for the tip!


----------

